# FreeBSD as KVM GUI guest



## elscripto (May 1, 2017)

Hello,

I am in the process of evaluation of FreeBSD 11 as a desktop use case.
I try to install FreeBSD as a KVM guest, I succeed in installation of the OS, Xorg, Xfce, settings at /etc/rc.conf, /etc/fstab.

However when I start the X, I get a blurry graphic output. 
Interestingly I get this picture right from the start with the installation of TrueOS too.

I have managed to get Xfce working for OpenBSD, so yeah the proof of concept for BSD as KVM GUI guest is working, but I fail to succeed for FreeBSD.

Can you please advise me, what I miss as a setting, or doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

Which driver are you using for the video?


----------



## elscripto (May 3, 2017)

I have installed FreeBSD with the QXL video driver 16 MB - result was blurry screen upon switch to graphics. Then I have increased buffer to 64 MB - the same result.
Then tried other meaningful drivers - Cirrus, VGA, Virtio - no success either.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

I actually meant the driver for Xorg. And which Xorg driver does the OpenBSD instance use?


----------



## elscripto (May 3, 2017)

Hi,
There is no xorg.conf, which is normal, but I cannot also generate the xorg.conf or view the drivers within via the showopt param, which is not normal. Probably some new major change there since ver 6.0 ...

However following is the info I can provide, if of any help to remedy the FreeBSD case. Please refer to the attached screenshots.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

Just look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what's being detected and what's actually being used.


----------



## elscripto (May 3, 2017)

Ouch ...
The driver is VESA.  Log attached, extra info cut


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

Make's sense, the VESA driver pretty much always works. But if it works for OpenBSD it should work for FreeBSD too as it's exactly the same driver (it's part of Xorg).


----------



## elscripto (May 3, 2017)

Checked the log of X for FreeBSD too. This is the crash.

Edit: I have found exactly the same problem at https://github.com/trueos/trueos-core/issues/344, 
so it is not only me.


----------



## dgroup77 (Oct 8, 2017)

the same problem for me : please use FreeBSD 10.3 max !! then it works perfectly. (do not use 10.4 or 11)
with GhostBSD, I had the same problem if I tried GhostBSD11.


----------

